# Why do heavyweights cut weight (why is 265 max)



## facegrater

I'm new to mma and just wondering why 265 pounds is the max weight for heavyweight.
I know there isn't a superheavy weight division but whats the point in setting a max weight, would guys over 265 be to big and powerfull and destroy normal heavy weights 200-265 pounds? Like i can see why they would separate middle weights from heavyweights but wouldn't a guy over 265 have a disadvantage against fit normal heavyweights? Or do you you think they set that weight to save the others from getting beat from overly large men. 

To break it down, My question is simple. If there was no weight limit for heavyweights would guys come in heavier than 265 because it would be an advantage for them being so big or would they cut like normal because there better fighters under 265. Meaning 200-265 would waste a 300 pound man in a real life fight.


----------



## Joabbuac

Nobody wants to see people over 265lbs stinking up the octagon...


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Considering most MMA fighters are high level athletes with very low body fat i have my doubts that even the people with the biggest skeletons would not be most efficient at 265lbs and less.. in short, if you weigh more than 265lbs you are more than likely overly muscled or carry too much body fat to compete at your optimum level, with maybe only a tiny minority of exceptions.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I actually think that taking away the weight limit isn't such a big deal. If people who way too much are less efficient, then they wont be goood enough to fight in the UFC. I guess it isnt an issue because no "super heavyweights" are good enough, but if the time every comes where we have a beastly human freak at 300lbs, then they should do away with restrictions.


----------



## Rauno

Didn't Lesnar cut from 285sh or sth like that at one point?


----------



## facegrater

Thanks to the posters above.
So basically what your saying is that anyone over 265 will more than likely lose a fight against a fit guy under 265 if lets say there was no restriction?


----------



## Rauno

facegrater said:


> Thanks to the posters above.
> So basically what your saying is that anyone over 265 will more than likely lose a fight against a fit guy under 265 if lets say there was no restriction?


Who knows really. At the end of the day, it comes down to skill imo. Just look at Cain-Lesnar. Lesnar was a lot bigger than Cain. He took him down and could've use his size to keep him down there but Cain sprung up almost immediately, twice. Using technique. 

First comes skills and then size imo. And lif you don't reall know how to use your size advantage then it's not useful anyway.


----------



## facegrater

Yeah for sure.
Thanks bro


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Some 9 stone chick in my mma class can judo throw the fuk out of me, so size doesnt always matter (Although my ex girlfriend disagrees )


----------



## kantowrestler

First, there actually is a such thing as a superheavyweight division. Second, in most overseas promotions the heavyweight division has no limit with exceptions. Third, the 265 limit was established in the original Unified Rules of MMA and are not likely to change. On another note in Olympic wrestling the heavyweight limit is set at something like 264.5 or something like that because it's set in kilograms. Lastly, the high school and college heavyweight class in college is actually set at 285 and rarely are those guys of muscle bulk.


----------



## Voiceless

I don't see the need for a weight limit in the heaviest division. Most peoply above 265 won't be able to compete at elite level anyways, because their either too fat or have too many muscles and will gas in 30 seconds. And those who are able to compete should be allowed.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well obviously most overseas promotions obviously agree with you because their heavyweight division doesn't have a limit. For some reason one of the exceptions to that rule seems to be One FC. Anyways I heard recently that Dream is out of bankruptcy and will now be back into it so that's one promotion that does that.


----------



## Curious1

Voiceless said:


> I don't see the need for a weight limit in the heaviest division. Most peoply above 265 won't be able to compete at elite level anyways, because their either too fat or have too many muscles and will gas in 30 seconds. And those who are able to compete should be allowed.


Its due to wrestling, this is not boxing! 

All you need is a freak like hong man choi to get some form of top game and he will dominate guys like Cain and JDS via unstoppable takedowns and lay n pray.

So JDS and Cain arent really the best, some freak in size is.

(In boxing they separate the giant man from the talented HW boxer many times, but thats where the Giant mans greatest strength is, the clinch, he is slow but he is strong as hell and heavy as hell, so he can take you down, lay on you and squish you like a bug. (at the very least a giant man has a much better chance of winning a fight under MMA rules than under Boxing or even K1 rules.

The UFC dosnt want some huge dude to dominate via boring lay n pray. That would be bad for business.


----------



## kantowrestler

That's certainly an interesting way of putting it and have never heard that explanation before. But for the UFC the answer is simple. UFC follows the Unified Rules which calls for weight classes so it's that simple.


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Curious1 said:


> Its due to wrestling, this is not boxing!
> 
> All you need is a freak like hong man choi to get some form of top game and he will dominate guys like Cain and JDS via unstoppable takedowns and lay n pray.
> 
> So JDS and Cain arent really the best, some freak in size is.
> 
> (In boxing they separate the giant man from the talented HW boxer many times, but thats where the Giant mans greatest strength is, the clinch, he is slow but he is strong as hell and heavy as hell, so he can take you down, lay on you and squish you like a bug. (at the very least a giant man has a much better chance of winning a fight under MMA rules than under Boxing or even K1 rules.
> 
> The UFC dosnt want some huge dude to dominate via boring lay n pray. That would be bad for business.


Even if Hong Man Choi developed some kind of top game he still get smashed by every HW on the roster. Everyone. Akebono lost to Royce Gracie while in top position. I'm sorry but everythimg you said is wrong.


----------

